# Dealing with In-Laws



## massas (Jun 9, 2015)

For reasons of Anonymity I'm going to be vague as to the players in this story. I recently had to ask an in-law to help me with my child. Taking them to and from some place, because my work schedule didn't allow for it. This individual like to grill my child, as if there going to find out something. My child has even made mention of it themselves. Are child has been through some things with the parent that is related to the in-law, and now she stays with me. I will admit I'm guilty of feeding my child fast food from time to time, because I'm not a cooking type of person, but that would be the extent of my short comings. Now I know my lifestyle has nothing inappropriate going on in it. But I feel like, this person is going to ask my child some questions that are going to lead them to judging me, as a bad dad.(*This is Total Social Anxiety Behavior*) Now on flip side there's another in-law that my child visits all the time. That makes me feel totally like family. I feel inclined to bag out of asking for there help, witch I've already done. In order to avoid feeling like I'm being Judged. I couldn't even sleep tonight behind this, I woke up at 2 A.M. Now I prefer not to deal with extremely judgmental People, witch I feel this individual is. Now my question to all that read this is. *Would I be letting my social anxiety win by avoiding dealing with this in-law??? *all comments welcomed.


----------

